# i want a turtle.



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i seen soome at the LFS. i want them. can i add one to my 90 with P's or will my P's eat him?

and if i decide to get one in a separate tank, i need some space where he can climb up and rest on land, right?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the p's will make dinner out of the turtle-or vice-versa

and there are fully aqautic turtles too.but the one you mention(probably a red ear slider)very common and most lfs carry them, yes you will have to have half land and water for the fellow to get out .


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

in the situation of half land half water could i put crayfish and fiddler crabs too? and what about some small fish to swim in the water that is in the tank? im thinking about doign this to a 25 gallon. what do you think?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well thats a toss up..cause the turtle will probably eat the fish if hungry..and with the crayfish...might work out..they do love snacking on them on occassions..thats why they have a beak to chomp and crush there foods


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i would speculate that the turtle would obligingly eat the crabs/crawdads, though of course thats just speculation


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

since when are tutrles agressive and eat crawfish and other little fishes?

but im lookign forward to try this, i think it would be primo to have a half fish, half land aquarium setup on display.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> since when are tutrles agressive and eat crawfish and other little fishes?


that is there diet....which also includes greens...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> since when are tutrles agressive and eat crawfish and other little fishes?


your knowledge of turtles must be limited to box turtles and tortoises or something; aquatic turtles are all at least omnivorous, though many are pure carnivores


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i was thinking of getting a TURTLE


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> since when are tutrles agressive and eat crawfish and other little fishes?
> 
> but im lookign forward to try this, i think it would be primo to have a half fish, half land aquarium setup on display.


 seince the day they lived, go to the store, they give them feeders all day long. I know i used to raise them.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

LaZy said:


> i was thinking of getting a TURTLE


 you dont say


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i had no clue, i have no knowledge of anythign other than goldfish, and piranhas


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > i was thinking of getting a TURTLE
> ...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

if you go to sweden ill give you 2 im sick at mine...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Vampor said:


> if you go to sweden ill give you 2 im sick at mine...


 I'll take them - do you ship?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

emjay what species of turtle... ? if irs a red eared slider im not sure if it can go in a 25 they get HUGE i used to have 2 in a 10 and very soon they were almost as big as da 10 and ive seen bigger. why dont u keep that 55 gallon ur wanting to sell and put them in there ? ? ?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I used ti have box, i feed them twice a day. I let the walk around the house for 2 - 3 hours out of the day also. They where faily large, i had them for like 5 years maybe.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i want one of those they eat mostly vegetables and fruit right... ? how much are they and where can u get them


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> i want one of those they eat mostly vegetables and fruit right... ? how much are they and where can u get them


 get a Box, they live long ass time, get semi huge.
NEVER feed the strawberries becuase once they get them, thats all they will eat. In the winter give them some canned dog food once a month to keep them from going into hibernation. 70% of the time leditiace.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

bobme said:


> 70% of the time leditiace.


 wtf is that...and they eat bananas and all normal fruit right ? like apples,kiwi,peaches etc... ?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > 70% of the time leditiace.
> ...


 Yes but becarefull, just give them mostly romane and stuff. salad stuff. not to much fruit cuz its sweet and thats ALL they will eat, and to much of it is not good for them.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > i was thinking of getting a TURTLE
> ...


 a man a few words at least he didn't do this ............................


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > LaZy said:
> ...


 no but you did


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

ship from sweden?? is that possible or are you messing with me?? if its possible i would like to have a spilo, they arent available in sweden no fish sotres import them...


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

how much are they,how big do they get and whats a good size tank fer life for them ?


----------

